# Driven: Audi Sportscar Experience at Audi Forum Sonoma, Infineon Raceway



## Geor[email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last week we visited the Audi Sportscar Experience in Sonoma, CA where Fourtitude contributor Anthony Garbis had a chance to take a stab at the 1-day R8 program at the Audi Sportscar Experience. I went along to shoot photos and feed the kid (good driver but weak stomach) Dramamine. Anthony was so excited he filed his report in just a few days and I'm happy to present it here. Read it after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

